# Looking for work in the Buffalo area.



## omgjewlsy0 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey all,

I have been in the snow removal business for a little over two years now.
I currently work for a larger snow removal company based out of Chicago, IL, but am moving back home to Buffalo, NY.

I have done everything for my current company

Operations/Dispatch/Sales/
Managing and dispatching a fleet of 130 drivers, driver pay, routing, measuring, estimating, sales, creating and maintaining customer relationships, collections, trained new employees, high volume calls, customer service, data entry, general office duties. 

Does anyone know of any larger snow removal companies based in Buffalo?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not like that.Most bigger companies are construction ones that might do snow removal ,but most of it is kept in house.


----------



## omgjewlsy0 (Aug 9, 2011)

grandview;1296926 said:


> Not like that.Most bigger companies are construction ones that might do snow removal ,but most of it is kept in house.


Crap, should I just call those types of companies then?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

omgjewlsy0;1296931 said:


> Crap, should I just call those types of companies then?


Give it a try. Most companies around here are small.We all have a area that we work and don't branch out that far from home.


----------



## omgjewlsy0 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ahh, damn. I'm pretty much screwed then.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

omgjewlsy0;1296946 said:


> Ahh, damn. I'm pretty much screwed then.


not if you don't mind actually doing the work!


----------

